# Should I seperate pair???



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello, I haven't been posting much but I need some advice...
For those of you who do not remember me, I have a male/female ringneck dove pair. They have laid several clutches together and I allowed them to raise 3 or 4 babies as well. Everything was going great. Until that last few months...

Thier last eggs were laid this past spring. I replaced one with a fake egg and allowed them to hatch the 2nd. Once the baby hatched, I removed the fake egg. They successfully raised the baby.

About a month after that, I woke up to find my female had lost all of her tail feathers! I have no idea what happened. I suspect daddy may have done it? I spoke to me vet and long story short, her tail feathers are growing back in but they are a different color now... they have much more white on them then they ever did but I figured they may not have all grown back in yet. She is eating and drinking normally.

In fact, the only real odd thing is she has not laid an egg all summer long. 

She is still eating and drinking normally, she is affectionate and I have increased her calcium in case she was egg bound.

The problem is daddy wants to mate and she seems uninterested. Resulting in him chasing her and pecking at her... I worry he will injur her. Should I seperate them?

Any advice?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well it's normal for him to chase her somewhat, as he wants to drive her to the nest. Only you can see how aggressive he is becoming. If too aggressive, then you have to separate them. Wonder why she is no longer interested. Maybe something is going on with her. Maybe get them checked out?


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

yea, idk... he has chased her to the point where she is hiding on the cage floor under the food bowl... he pecks at her and harrasses her in the nest and same for the perches. I will call the vet and see what he thinks. I just didn't bring her in because she doesn't seem ill and it's $60 just to bring her in (not including whatever tests they do).


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Birds pretend to be okay, even when they are sick. They pretend until they are so sick they can't pretend any longer. Once that happens, often it's too late.
I encourage you to take her in and in the least have a fecal exam. In the meantime, I would separate her so she can have a rest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, if he is being that aggressive, get her out of there. He can seriously hurt her. And there is likely a reason why she isn't at all interested in her mate. She should at least have a fecal done.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Get her out*

I agree with the others. This problem sounds 100% behavioral and the vet isn't going to know what to tell you, other than how to help the female dove if she is sick. But she seems more beaten up and abused than sick. I would take your female dove out and give her a rest. Then, if there is some problem that won't go away after a few weeks, you can take her back to the vet. But getting her out of the cage with the male will be the best medicine and may "cure" the other issues.... and save you the $$$ for vet bills!

Be aware that your doves, once separated, may _act_ as though they miss each other and can't wait to get back together - but don't be fooled! Your female dove will live longer if she can have her own cage - that pair may have reached the stage where they need to stay separated permanently, unless they are actually breeding. Just put the cages next to each other and they will have companionship.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lefty07 said:


> I agree with the others. This problem sounds 100% behavioral and the vet isn't going to know what to tell you, other than how to help the female dove if she is sick. But she seems more beaten up and abused than sick. I would take your female dove out and give her a rest. Then, if there is some problem that won't go away after a few weeks, you can take her back to the vet. But getting her out of the cage with the male will be the best medicine and may "cure" the other issues.... and save you the $$$ for vet bills!
> 
> Be aware that your doves, once separated, may _act_ as though they miss each other and can't wait to get back together - but don't be fooled! Your female dove will live longer if she can have her own cage - that pair may have reached the stage where they need to stay separated permanently, unless they are actually breeding. Just put the cages next to each other and they will have companionship.



Good advice.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, I did remove the female yesterday but unfortunately I was too late. 

I suspect she was just beat up on and possibly dehydrated as well. (Thinking back I was watching to be sure she was eating but never thought to be sure he was allowing her to drink...)

So far the male seems to be acting normal... I plan to keep him as a single pet now. He seems to be seeking me out more than usual... but otherwise acting fine.

Thank you for your help/advice.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Aw...how sad. I'm so sorry. 

Dawn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Whenever one bird is picking on another so aggressively, they should always be separated. If you allow it to go on, that is what happens, unfortunately. Very sad for the poor bird.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Yea, I should have gone with my gut but I was afraid that seperating them could let them be depressed...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Better depressed than injured or killed.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Better depressed than injured or killed.


True, but humans tend to think with their heart and that's why we make mistakes. This is not an excuse; we all learn from mistakes. If it was posted earlier, poor dove could have been saved.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

I made a mistake. 
Yes, I can admit it. However, I know that depression can also kill. 

I was concerned about doing more harm than good but thanks for firming up that I could have saved her and it is my all fault.
As if mourning the loss of my pet isn't enough...smh


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*It happens*

Don't beat yourself up too bad. You didn't know it would get that bad - and honestly, while I know dove pairs can get rough, I wouldn't have thought the male dove would go that far.

If you ever get another dove, go for a second cage.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you Lefty07 (Ron), I always look for your posts. You have always been very kind and offer experienced advice. I want to just keep the male solo if possible. Unless you think I should not...


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I wonder if she was actually maybe unwell ?
Lack of wanting to mate, and no eggs ?
Maybe the male sensed this and thats why he turned on her ?


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

I thought of this as well. While it is unfortunately to late for her, I did drop off a fecal for my male today at the vet to be sure he is not ill. The results will be back from the lab tomorrow.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Another dove*

I wouldn't rush out to get another dove right now but if you come across another one, _and _you can do a second cage, go for it. 

If you get another male, your current dove probably _won't _tolerate him in _his_ cage and if you get another female, you could have a repeat of the violence. So, if you get a second dove, get a second cage but they'll probably be totally fine flying around together _outside _their cages. And you could put the cages side by side so they have company.

My White Dove named Tricksy:


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

I figured that. I think I will just keep him solo... 

He has never been 100% tame. He was born and raised in an outdoor aviary before I got him. Do you think he will become more affectionate as a single bird? I am kinda hoping he will... he seems to be looking for me more now than he did before.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

KrysKritters said:


> I figured that. I think I will just keep him solo...
> 
> He has never been 100% tame. He was born and raised in an outdoor aviary before I got him. Do you think he will become more affectionate as a single bird? I am kinda hoping he will... he seems to be looking for me more now than he did before.


HE WILL BECOME AFFECTIONATE WITH YOU FOR SURE, HE NEEDS A PARTNER.
JUST DON'T LET HIM HARASS YOU. LOL


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> I wonder if she was actually maybe unwell ?
> Lack of wanting to mate, and no eggs ?
> Maybe the male sensed this and thats why he turned on her ?


Mates don't normally do that though.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Taming*

I think your single dove will become friendlier over time. Once his hormones calm down he will be looking for a friend and you can be there for him. Try hand-feeding him treat food when you let him out and just hanging out in the room with him. 

If you ever can't provide him ernough time, consider a second dove in another cage - but let them out together during playtime.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Dear "Krys"

If it's any consolation, I just separated my birds right now and I probably wouldn't have done it if I hadn't read this thread.

I have two doves, and the male (Chicken) has a very bad inoperable tumor. He will probably not be with us much longer. 

Just today, the healthier, stronger female started bullying him every time he leaves his nest to try to eat or drink. So, all day today, I've been taking the girl out, letting Chicken eat, and then putting her back in when he went back to his nest. 

Like you, I didn't want to separate them anymore because I figured they might want to be together and I didn't want Chicken to be lonely during his final days.

Then I read this thread and decided, even though Chicken is going to be put to sleep soon, I certainly wouldn't want him to starve to death while he still has the incentive to eat and drink, so I put the second cage back together.

So, if that is any consolation, you probably just saved my dove from dying a horrible death (rather than a humane one!)

Thank you for sharing your story. Everyone here has made mistakes of some kind. Some fatal, some not. What's important is that we learn from mistakes. Even better if we can learn from someone else's so your bird didn't die in vain!  I hope it's okay to say that. But seriously, I probably wouldn't have separated them if I didn't read this, and Chicken looks more relaxed already.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Luamoon, 
THANK YOU SO MUCH for sharing your story! 

I am so glad that my dove's story could save another's life. You are right, we all make mistakes, even with the best of intentions, horrible things can happen. I am so glad that it helped you.

I will keep chicken in my thoughts. ((hugs))

*BTW, we call my male "chicken" as well.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

That's crazy! Who knew there were two doves in the world named Chicken!? Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

I have had a couple of cocks like this also that would just not leave the hen alone. In one case I let them all out to loft fly and at the end of the day the hen never returned and never did return. i think she saw her chance of getting away from him for good and did just that. I dont think no hawk or wire got her because she was very fast and in good shape,I think she most likely went feral. After that I always separate the aggressive male if he doesnt show signs of stopping the behavior. Sometimes they do the same to other male birds in the loft also. Best to separate there also.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

The weird thing was this pair lived happily for over a year with no issues and even raised 4 babies together (3 seperate clutches). If they showed agression from the start I would have seperated without hesitation but they were "bonded" and then one day decided they wanted a divorce. lol


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea they can be a puzzle. Sometimes I have removed a cock bird because he was brutal and continual beating another cock bird. Only to have the one that was victim turn around and be as aggresive as the one I removed.


----------

